# Quota Work Permit Validation



## raghu7 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi there,

I have applied and got a quota work permit from India a couple of months back. I have approached a consultancy to help me with the process. They asked to get the offer letter from the company in SA along with the other list of documents. Luckily I have got an offer letter later and submitted all the docs to the SA consulate in India. 

I am under the impression that having a quota work permit is an advantage and you are not bind to any particular employer. But my visa, the quota work permit says that I have to work for the current employer through out the contract period i.e., 12 months. But, what if I get a better opportunity in the next 6 months? Is my permit to work is valid only for the employer that's mentioned in the visa? Then what's the difference between quota and general work permits? Please help me by suggesting a way out of this. 

If I am not clear enough please let me know, I could share the copy of my visa through email.

Thanks a lot for the support. This forum has really given me some hope.

-Raghu


----------



## rravikumar (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Raghu,

Quota work permit will allow you to work for any employer. When submitting application if you provided the employment contract letter, they would mention in the permit. Anyhow sent me your visa to my private email and ill look into it, update you as well.

Ravi


----------



## keerun016 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi Raghu and Ravi

Could pls share me your personal Ids....

Thanks
Kiran


----------



## rravikumar (Nov 4, 2011)

Kiran,

My gmail id is snmpravi at gmail dot com

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

If you apply for a quota work permit, you don't need a signed work contract. It's quite clear to me that you don't have a quota work permit and instead a general work permit. I may be wrong, but I doubt it.


----------



## redwing (Nov 8, 2013)

how long did it take to get your quota work permit approved


----------



## raghu7 (Jan 8, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> If you apply for a quota work permit, you don't need a signed work contract. It's quite clear to me that you don't have a quota work permit and instead a general work permit. I may be wrong, but I doubt it.


But the visa clearly says it as a "Quota Work Permit". This clarifies to me that I am on Quota Work Permit. How could this be considered as a General WP?


----------



## raghu7 (Jan 8, 2014)

rravikumar said:


> Hi Raghu,
> 
> Quota work permit will allow you to work for any employer. When submitting application if you provided the employment contract letter, they would mention in the permit. Anyhow sent me your visa to my private email and ill look into it, update you as well.
> 
> Ravi


Hi Ravi,

I have forwarded you the copy of my visa to your personal email id. Please check it revert to me through email.

Thank you,
Raghu


----------



## raghu7 (Jan 8, 2014)

redwing said:


> how long did it take to get your quota work permit approved


For me I have taken a year time to process all things as I was working back there. Ideally once you have submitted all the documents correctly, it wouldn't take more than 60 days for you to get the visa. This is how it worked for me in India.

Thanks,
Raghu


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I'd love to see this "Company Specific Quota Work Permit" and tell you my opinion.


----------



## raghu7 (Jan 8, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> I'd love to see this "Company Specific Quota Work Permit" and tell you my opinion.


Hi there,

Could you please let me know your private email id, so that I can send a copy of my visa for your opinion?

Thank you,
Raghu


----------



## yazz (Nov 21, 2013)

Hello, after trying for some time to obtain a job offer and start a general work permit application i think i 'm going to try to obtain a quota one but if they are still requesting for a job offer, i'm going to be in the same situation, most of the companies seems to be just scared when they know you don't have a work permit yet and general work permit only allows long term jobs as the visa is linked to the company. Did you clarify this point ? What kind of visa do you have finally ? 
Thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Quota Work Permits are particularly difficult, and sometimes the person qualifies for an Exceptional Skills Work Permit, which allows you to apply immediately for Permanent Residence.


----------



## yazz (Nov 21, 2013)

I know people on the similar work area having special skills permit but didn't find anything stating i could be eligible... Do you have any advice on where to start then ?


----------



## raghu7 (Jan 8, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> Quota Work Permits are particularly difficult, and sometimes the person qualifies for an Exceptional Skills Work Permit, which allows you to apply immediately for Permanent Residence.


Hi,

Did you get any chance to look at my visa copy that I have sent to you?

Thanks,
Raghu


----------

